# first time running angle box.



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Gotmud said all comments welcome.

Never mind the smoker hacking his lungs up in the background :help:
http://youtu.be/zVtnFBFuxn8


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Well if it is the first time we have to bear that in mind. After a while it will be much faster and you will learn to do it in one pass. practice makes perfect. :beta1:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have never ran an angle box, but that looks like me when I tried to use a c/p tube with an angle head. I nearly threw the thing in disgust. Once I got the mudrunner it all came together.:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your muds to thick, When you pump it full it should drip from the spout, It will only apply a scraping so if your tape coat is not even and clean and level then you will struggle, It wont fill anything uneven, It all starts with good prep, Your tape coat looks to uneven. It will/may need a light sand before running the box with a flex edge sander, If you run a 2.5 head with tape coat, Then a runny 2.5 coat with the anglebox to build up an even layer ready for a 3.5 runny top coat you will get better results, Once you get all that happening for you then you may be able to skip the second coat. Pre fill any bevels first before taping. Try that, We are all different and do things in different ways, I to now use a mudrunner but if you do as above you may get things happening for you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I was thinking today..I wonder If CD is tool schoolin gotmud?? Well I got my answer ..Rome wasn't built In a day. Every time I break out my box the work looks better than the last time. I have no one here to show me hands on...I'm envious! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Got to admit, that was brave to post your first run,,,,, CONGRATS,,,,,,,:thumbsup:

I agree with Caz,,, thin it out,,,,, then thin it out some more!!!!!!!!!!!:blink:

Another thing,,,, you are letting the box "trail" behind you,,,, you need to re-adjust your angle of attack. Try haveing the box right above your head or just a tiny bit behind ,,,,instead of it being WAY behind you. Your TOP hand should be "making" the box flow the angle, not "hopeing" the box will fill it. Sorry I can't explain it any better than that,,,as you guys know,,, I ain't much with words.

Just don't give up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Or try having the handle on a 45 degree angle to the box/corner instead of 90, Push up with your leading arm and down with your lower hand and pushing in at the box as well. also keep the handle end at 45 degrees to wall and ceiling doing this, It more important than you realise.

I had no one to show me either moore, It makes it hard BUT stick at it and try everything and you will get better and more adapt than being shown :yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes cd spent the day on my job today filling me full of tips and advice and obviously hands on training too.
I can't express enough how nice he has been the past few days helping me out, it has been a real treat getting to know him a little, and his two emoloyees as well.
We will finish tomorrow, right on schedule, thanks again cd! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CD's a stand-up fella,,,,,,

Just can't beat a little hands on,,, and a little help,,, and a little encouragement !!!!!

Gotmud,,,,did ya enjoy it??????


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

My first time with the angle box was a real treat. My buddy that I was working for gave me darn near straight mud to pump through it. It was also a 9' lid. Those guy's were laughing their butts off at me. I didn't know what they were laughing at. The next day he told one of the other guy's that he almost killed me with the way that he had me running.

I was working so hard to get the angles pumped that I was totally soaked with sweat. It was one of the hardest days that I ever had. My buddy still brings up that day in conversation every once in a while.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't know if I would say tool schoolin. I was on the job today just bull ****ting with gotmud and the other 2 guys I offered advice and tips but I'm a firm believer in baptism by fire I can tell someone a thousand times and they won't learn near as quick as just doing it. That being said. Everything that can make angles hard to run is on this job. Cazna hit it right, uneven taping job lots of quickset to run over unsquare corners but as capt. points out the biggest thing as with any box running is definitely technique. That comes only from running the boxes. Over time someone will either figure out hey this is easier or they won't.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> My first time with the angle box was a real treat. My buddy that I was working for gave me darn near straight mud to pump through it. It was also a 9' lid. Those guy's were laughing their butts off at me. I didn't know what they were laughing at. The next day he told one of the other guy's that he almost killed me with the way that he had me running.
> 
> I was working so hard to get the angles pumped that I was totally soaked with sweat. It was one of the hardest days that I ever had. My buddy still brings up that day in conversation every once in a while.


Kind of reminds me of the first time I ran a 10'' flat box. 10' ceilings which is a stretch for me anyway but I just couldn't do it I tried and tried I damm near burst a vessel trying to get that box to leave mud. After what seemed like 2 hours the other 2 guys had laughed enough and told me to get the box seal wet piece of cake after that.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> CD's a stand-up fella,,,,,,
> 
> Just can't beat a little hands on,,, and a little help,,, and a little encouragement !!!!!
> 
> Gotmud,,,,did ya enjoy it??????


Yes capt I did enjoy it, it was a little harder physically than I expected, but there is no doubt in my mind Its faster. 
I will be getting a box and pump, hopefully soon, and keep practicing.
hopefully my next video will be better.
No mater what, I'm not giving up, I enjoy doing drywall too much!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

The first time I ran a taper,,, it was an old one, in need of repair, I was by myself and didn't have a clue. Didn't know how to mix mud for it either. When I got home, I sat on the couch and,,,, really,,,,, felt like crying like a little bit&h.I still think about that and get a chuckle. I sure am glad I don't have a video of my first time

If you think about it,,, it was just as hard learning how to run that stuff by hand. That ain't easy either.

Again, I salute ya,,,,your sho nuff on your way tho, and with that attitude,,, you'll be there in no time


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you think about it,,, it was just as hard learning how to run that stuff by hand. That ain't easy either.


So true:yes:

Today I was training a new 2bjr, it was his 1st time taping, and 1st time doing screws, it was like dear lord

It's been awhile since I trained a newb, Then my son reminded me of something I use to do to train them. I sent him home with a scrap piece of drywall,and 4" knife and pan. Told him to smoke one of his big fatties, and practice, practice,practice.

Will so how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> So true:yes:
> 
> Today I was training a new 2bjr, it was his 1st time taping, and 1st time doing screws, it was like dear lord
> 
> ...


There can be only one 2bjr , so don't go replacing him with some other boring nobody, I bet he doesn't do funny things like break your tools or burn the deck in your new truck by flicking his smoke butt out the window.....ahhhh the good old days .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So true:yes:
> 
> Today I was training a new 2bjr, it was his 1st time taping, and 1st time doing screws, it was like dear lord
> 
> ...


uhoh


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

get a different freaking handle GM I have that same setup and was so fuking tierd after angles:blink: I was ready to leave, so I went and got a longer handle,

yes yes faster than a Mare


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well done CD. Thats awsome giving a fellow drywaller a leg up.:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*.*



Kiwiman said:


> There can be only one 2bjr , so don't go replacing him with some other boring nobody, I bet he doesn't do funny things like break your tools or burn the deck in your new truck by flicking his smoke butt out the window.....ahhhh the good old days .



Or the day he cut his finger, wonder if the Boo Boo healed well only on the Internet Kiwi

but I joined the site tooo late to see the action


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

cdwoodcox said:


> Gotmud said all comments welcome.
> 
> Never mind the smoker hacking his lungs up in the background :help:
> http://youtu.be/zVtnFBFuxn8



I guarantee I looked as awkward my first time! I threw that angle box back in the truck and it sat there for almost a year! 
After watching numerous u tube vids, and a lot of practice, I wouldn't go without it.
It's like anything in this trade, find what works for you and go with it. Couple things mentioned are very true...consistency and placement...not just over your head, but you must be as true to the center of the angle as possible.

Another thing I learned is not to lift the head off the corner as you coat it...one smooth straight pass...

Good luck GM!


----------

